
Automatically dimming your monitor at night - lucaspiller
http://www.stackednotion.com/blog/2019/05/07/automatically-dimming-your-monitor-at-night/
======
ksaj
I use an app that changes the colour to minimize blue progressively through
the evening, and fade it back in over the course of the morning sunrise.

It looks great at night, but if you turn the lights on, you realize what
looked normal in the dark is a really bizarre orange by day. And it totally
works - doesn't burn out our eyes when I read in bed, and has significantly
less impact on my ability to sleep.

